# Need for aeration in planted tank



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I just had a question for members regarding my redo of my 55 gal tank. I currently have an air pump and bubble wand semi buried for night time aeration from 11:00 PM until 3:00 AM or so prior to the CO2 cominig on for the day. I had read somewhere that this was a good way to lower the CO2 for the fish when the tank was dark.
Is this aeration really necessary because if not it would save me setting up another one when I redo this aquarium. Any info or suggestions would be appreciated. :fish10:


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Well... The plants do use oxygen during the night. And if there were a lot more CO2 than O2 during the night it would be detrimental to your plants.

So, in short words, the bubble wand will assist your plants with additional oxygen and remove CO2 during the night.

My personal usage: I don't use them, but if I wasn't sure I had adequate surface agitation, I would do what you did with the bubble wand on the timer.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

need them, no. surface agitation(ripple) is actually better for raising dissolved oxygen in the water at night. its not a bad thing to have, but i doubt you _need_ it.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

from what i've read this method is usually used with diy co2 reactors, which can have spikes in the co2 output. so if there is a spike in the middle of the night you wont gas your fish. but like everyone else said, if you have surface movement you should be fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jshiloh13 said:


> from what i've read this method is usually used with diy co2 reactors, which can have spikes in the co2 output. so if there is a spike in the middle of the night you wont gas your fish. but like everyone else said, if you have surface movement you should be fine.


This is the only thing you really may "need" them for in the absence of good surface movement. DIY systems never turn off.


----------

